# PSD Template richtig slicen und mit divs und CSS zusammenfügen



## bonafide (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle Forenmitglieder und Administratoren,

Ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Habe in Photoshop ein Template erstellt und möchte dieses richtig zerschneiden (slicen). Habe dies schon mehrmals versucht, bin aber immer wieder daran gescheitert, wenn es darum ging dieses Template mit Hilfe von CSS wieder zusammenzufügen (immer wieder sprengt es mir das Layout, und ich bin mit meinen CSS Kenntnissen am Ende). Mein Anliegen ist dieses richtig zerschnittene Template als mein eigenes Template im CMS Joomla einzusetzen, da ich endlich mal von Grund auf wissen möchte wie man sein eigenes Joomla Template erstellt ohne dabei auf das Joomla typische Layout zurückgreifen zu müssen und irgendwelche Editoren wie Artisteer oder ähnliches zu benutzen. Alle Tutorials die ich gefunden habe beziehen sich nun mal auf dieses typische Joomla Layout. Ich hoffe einer von Euch kann mir anhand meines Templates genau zeigen, wie ich es richtig slice und mit CSS wieder zusammenfüge. Habe mein Template als jpg Bild zur Veranschaulichung hochgeladen. Bitte bedenkt das ich kein CSS Ass bin. Falls ich mit meiner Frage nicht im richtigen Forum sein sollte dann sorry. Ich bitte um Hilfe und Tipps!!

Hier das Bild meines Templates


----------



## Maik (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

und was hat die Frage nach dem richtigen Zerschneiden der Photoshop-Grafikdatei im Forum für die Formatierungssprache CSS zu suchen?

Vielleicht bietet dir dieser Artikel eine Einstiegshilfe, wie du in Photoshop das Slicewerkzeug anzuwenden hast, um die Grafik für die einzelnen Seitenbereiche entsprechend aufzuteilen:

Slice & Umsetzung in HTML einer Webseite

mfg Maik


----------



## bonafide (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich bin wie schon gesagt kein CSS Fachmann  wie Du und wollte lediglich nur wissen wie ich mein Layout zerschneiden muss und wie ich es es danach auf einfachstem Weg in CSS wieder zusammensetzen kann (Habe dieses wie bereits oben erwähnt schon öfters Probiert und bekomme es leider nicht hin , na ja nicht jeder ist ein CSS Freak  Bin leider im CSS Anfangsstadium und irgend etwas mache ich falsch. Danke für den Link


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,
also Rahmen und reine Farben benötigst du ja nciht als Bild. Das kannst du mit CSS erreichen.
anonsten hab ich dir mal markiert was du als Bild benötigst und natürlich die Schatten.
Hier kannste nachlesen wie du die Schatten unetr deine DIvs bekommmst: http://www.alistapart.com/articles/cssdropshadows/

Viele Grüße

PS: Das Copyright kannste auch mit HTML-Schrift machen. Da ist ein Bidl unnötig.


----------

